# Which Onkyo Receiver?



## akgolfpro (Oct 12, 2008)

I looking to upgrade my DS787 to a newer Receiver and am not sure which one I would be happy with! I'm runing 7.1 with Polk Audio in wall speakers which have a 6" and a tweeter in them and a dual 5.25 mid center! and a Atlantic Technolgies 12" powered sub.

all I know is i'm looking to spend about $350 and dont care if it's used in good condition or used! my delema is should I buy a higher end older unit like the SR805 or a newer unit, not sure how mutch power I really need the 100 watts a channel I have now seems like plenty! I'm mainly looking for the decodeing and the quality of the surround sound setup mic system.

my questions are how much power would you guys run to my in wall speakers?

is their any sound quality differences between the 5 series receivers and the new 8 series receivers?

should I buy a SR805, SR706, SR607, or a SR508? 

I have been leaning toward the SR805 from a local seller on craigslist! Just wanted to get some input from some people with experience! Thanks Everyone in advance!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Adam, you cannot really go wrong with Onkyo as they make quality receivers and the 805 was the first generation and an excellent receiver with plenty of power, in fact some say the 5 series had better power supplies than the newer models.

It really depends on your budget as well, the newer receivers will have more functionality but I would say as long as the 805 is in good working condition then go for it as it will more than suffice for your needs and have HD decoding via HDMI.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

akgolfpro said:


> I looking to upgrade my DS787 to a newer Receiver and am not sure which one I would be happy with! I'm runing 7.1 with Polk Audio in wall speakers which have a 6" and a tweeter in them and a dual 5.25 mid center! and a Atlantic Technolgies 12" powered sub.
> 
> all I know is i'm looking to spend about $350 and dont care if it's used in good condition or used! my delema is should I buy a higher end older unit like the SR805 or a newer unit, not sure how mutch power I really need the 100 watts a channel I have now seems like plenty! I'm mainly looking for the decodeing and the quality of the surround sound setup mic system.
> 
> ...


The 805 is the class of Onkyo receivers in the last few years. It's simply a masterpiece. Just make sure you have air for it though. Because it has a lot of power.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

100watts is more then enough power for most inwalls so i'd say your fine there, you just need to find the bells and whistles your looking for at the right price.:T


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

I have to agree with the others, the SR805 is an outstanding unit in the Onkyo line up. Audiophile grade DACs along with a very hefty power supply, makes this receiver superior to many of the newer models. A truly stunning performer.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I had the 905 receiver running a set of M&K speakers and it really did sound stunning and with Audyssey it more or less takes care of any room issues via its unique EQ system.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I also agree, if you can find an 805 there is nothing better for the money other then the 875 and 905. I have the 805 and still would not give it up. ideally you do wnat to make sure that you have firmware 1.06 or 1.08 installed if possible.


----------



## akgolfpro (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm going with the 805, how do I update the firmware?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its a bit tricky, you need a computer with a com RS232 port and the proper straight through cable. I have the firmware files on me if you would like them but you first MUST find out what loader version you have installed on the 805.
It must be at least Ver.1.01/07615L
To do this Disconnect the power / unplug Your unit.
- While holding down the ENTER key re-insert mains plug.
- Your unit should switch to Main update mode, displaying the current loader version installed.
If not, please exit update mode by pressing STANDBY.
Note: If Your loader version shows 1.00 please exit without doing anything by pressing STANDBY and do not proceed with any updates or you will brick the unit.

To display the firmware version:
Turn on Your unit, push & hold "Display", press "Standby", release buttons. To see additional firmware info (DSPs etc) press button underneath "Tone" repeatedly ( don't wait to long)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

akgolfpro said:


> I'm going with the 805, how do I update the firmware?


Hello,
Excellent decision. If you can find a TX-SR875 or TX-NR905 for near the same money, I would jump on either. Another great thing about the 805, 875, and 905 is that they were all made in Japan. All Onkyo Models since have been made in Malaysia.

In terms of Firmware, I would call the local Authorized Service Center in your area and see what they would charge to do it. I know a few who have done so and it was not expensive and eliminates the possibility of bricking the unit.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Here is the DSP update which cleared the problem which was the DTS HD MA Bomb for ref but I agree with JJ check with Onkyo to get it done as it is a little tricky, you might not need to as it might have all the latest firmware but just in case...


----------



## akgolfpro (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone! Just a quick question! Do I need to convert my Component line to my Projector to HDMI or can I still use it! I will be useing HDMI to the receiver


----------

